# Jersey Fish'in in 9 days



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Headed to Jersey.......9 days from now...Can anyone tell me where they feel the best shore fish'in would be?? Prefer Ocean City down to Cape May......Taking the wife for 4 days...So I need to schedule a hotel.....Pleeezzeeee help me.......Location and what baits ? thanx guys....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cape May*

Dink stripers and blues are still being caught in the back bays. Mullet and clams seem to be the baits of choice at least down here. Check Jim's bait and tackle in Cape May they had fresh mullet not to long ago. If you're going to Ocean City hit up Ed and the boys at Fin-atics. They'll put ya on the fish.


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Thanx*

Thanx for the input...If you were coming from landlocked PA......Where would be your first choice....I just wanna catch some fish...To many 70 hour weeks.....Really appreciate the help......Last few times, nuth'in but Kingfish,Bass n, sharks.......


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

seems i read somethin recently about some stripers just s of sandy hook area...
wish i could help you more-we've grown way to accustomed to taking our boat out of the sandy hook highlands area & sometimes the fish we get are 'just out' of casting range for shore fishermen.
maybe you can ck for the recent reports in that area with google.
try googling 
bettyandnicks
think thats right -- reports from the area -mostly IBSP


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Spots*

It depends on where you are gonna stay. If you are going to Ocean City, you could try along the 9th street bridge. There is some great back bay fishng there. You also have the Corson's Inlet state park. The sea wall between Sea Isle city and Avalon is a good spot. The toll bridge between Stone Harbor and North Wildwood is another good spot, the half bridge at Grassy Sound is good to. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Again I thank you....Looks like I may just do O.C. after all....anybody fish around the Long Port bridge at the end of town....any luck there???? If so..which side ??? Cross the bridge or no??? What rigs are we using??? Sorry about all the questions......But my job has kept me from fishing for the last 2 years...except for a couple of 1 day outings......Just wanna have fun again...Before the return of the grind........Thanx so much guys for your help.....Wharf-Rat


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*It's closer and the fishin's better*

Rat, you dead set on South Jersey? If not consider taking the PA T'pike to the NJ T'pike N to exit 7A and head due east. If you can drive on the beach head to Seaside. On the southern tip of this penisula is Island Beach State Park. Go all the way down and fish Barnegat Inlet. If ya can't drive on the beach look for signs for Long Beach Island. When you get on the island head north and fish the same inlet from the other side and take some nice pictures of the lighthouse. Fished Barnegat bay three weeks ago and caught some flounder (shorts) and nice weakies (trout-not shorts) just inside the inlet. 
Most of the motels are Mom & Pop places. This time of year, take your pick.
Then again from Holtwood there's also OC MD but that's another story. Philly Jack


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Longport Bridge is good spot just get there and take as much room as possible because it does fill around night fall. Longport Jetty beachfront is killer with clam. Ocean City Fishing pier at the north end is all right but the tide does throw the weeds on you like you were draggin for them. I would give them a try and if nothing there is a little drive south to strathmere and hit Corson's Inlet or the Beasley's point bridge. 

Rigs are pretty much what you like to use. hi/lo, fishfinder, single hook. just use a hook with bait and your good to go. At night outgoing tide try plugging around the sod banks never know when that lineside would be there.


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Yee-Ha*

Thanx everybody.........Next friday 3o pm..... Here I come...Save me some fish....I don't eat em....Just catch em and put em back....an look for bigger ones...What more can a guy ask for whils't the wolf...I mean wife lays there in the sand......Appreciate all the help and input in this matter...Wharf-Rat


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Just read a report from Brigentine they have caught a couple keepers up there


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Just a few more days......New line on the spinfishers........Went thru all the tackle 10 times over.....TV remote in one hand,rod in the other.....wife thinks I have issues......perhaps...anyway,thanx to all who have made this week and last seem like they are dragg'in out forever.....So if by chance ya happen to see a big 'ole long haired country boy that looks outta place....Its probably me...Many fishes to ya all.......Wharf-rat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good luck*

May the fish GODS smile greatly upon you.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

So you going to be here for the weekend of 21st? Let us know were you plan on hitting the first night and maybe some of us can meet up with ya and wet some lines!!!


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Couple more days....Yeah mon!!!!!!*

Hey......Ill be in OC.....Get there 21st....Kinda late...but will be out look'in around....with gear of course...Fish most of the day Sat,Sun and Monday....either Longport or 9th St Bridge....Will be driving Wife's Buick Rendezvous........Bronze over Brown....Hey anyway....which side of the long Port Bridge...I've always paid the 5 dollars in Quarters to park in the little lot OC side before crossing the bridge......Is it better on the other side??? Stay'in at Ocean 7 at 7th and Boardwalk methinks....Maybe I see ya's.....If nuth'ins Happening...I'll go back to the surf....down around 25th st......Look me up If ya can....Thanx dudes.......


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh hey......Do I need a lantern or anything???fill me in before I leave.....Weekend of nuth'in but fish'in.......


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

a good head lantern is always useful at night esp.. one that has a red light feature. The red light wont kill your night vision.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I can fish Friday night and maybe Sat night but that would be about it.. Have a charter on Sunday.. If you wanna wet a line or two just let me know..


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*Gone fish'in*

No red light feature.....wife would'nt appreciate sitting beside a red light anyway.....hahahaha.........anyway friday nite might be suspect....But Saturday......you bet...I'm game.....If I can get down there at a decent time.....and get bait before Fin-atic's closes.......I will fish friday nite.....Let me know where you will be.......


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll be at the Longport jetty oceanside.. Just hope the tide is working right that night..


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

Try and get there in time for friday nite.............But might not be till Sat. nite will try and look ya up.....Here's hop'in for some fish and a great weekend.....Will be at Longport........Wharf-rat.....


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Well give us a report


----------



## Wharf-Rat (Aug 5, 2007)

*I'm baaaaack.......*

Well...I can see that above all else,I must do this as often as possible....small blues.....and some even smaller thing's......but was all worth while...Longport pier was certainly interesting.......More greenery in the water then I've ever seen.....Went Ocean side of that, over in the surf......Decent...small blues again....Did'nt care for Corson's.....Fresh Mullet seem to be the best bait....Fresh clam as well....Tried Mackeral.....Its okay....Bloodworms.....geesh....The little guy's love em.....Well....got rods to clean....just got back....awesome time.......Wharf-rat


----------

